# Pregunta por curiosidad, A alguno se le a roto Gentoo?

## fellsword

Saludos, llevo tiempo usando openSUSE tumbleweed como sistema primario, Win8 secundario y Gentoo como ultimo jaja.

Bueno, por lo que e aprendido, las rolling tienden a romperse con actualizaciones, ejemplo con la actualización de udev, no me paso, pero cuando estaba en Arch, se me rompió varias veces.

El punto es:

Ustedes que llevan mas tiempo con Gentoo, se les a roto alguna ves, claro sin estar jugando con el sistema, como cambiando cosas u otras cosas extrañas al sistema. 

Simplemente con actualizar el sistema o instalar una aplicación simple como clementine o usando los overlays.

Lo pregunto por que, veo y se considera gentoo como una distro super estable, tanto escritorios y servidores, aun siendo rolling release. También quiero cambiarme totalmente a gentoo, dejando lo con win en mi máquina.

Bueno, Si la respuesta es positiva, es fácil de reparar?

Se que es difícil de romper Gentoo, por que portage te avisa que tienes que hacer después de cada Actualización, Instalación, Reinstalación, pero solo quería preguntar.

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tuxtor

Para ser sincero solo he reinstalado Gentoo cuando cambio computadora   :Very Happy: 

Siempre habrá algunos problemas más difíciles que otros, pero romper al punto de necesitar formatear creo que jamas me ha pasado

----------

## fellsword

 *tuxtor wrote:*   

> Para ser sincero solo he reinstalado Gentoo cuando cambio computadora  
> 
> Siempre habrá algunos problemas más difíciles que otros, pero romper al punto de necesitar formatear creo que jamas me ha pasado

 

En tu caso, de entrar a una nueva pc, te a sido difícil usar gentoo.

Los problemas mas comunes: Driver de vídeo, Audio, red, etc...

¿Apenas aprendí este comando "lspci -k" donde puedes ver los drivers a compilar en el kernel. O con que otro comando, si no es esté, te basas para compilar el kernel?

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tuxtor

Para serte sincero si una PC te da problemas con Gentoo es probable que te de problemas con cualquier otra distribucion porque el kernel es *casi* el mismo.

Lo que yo hago regularmente es fijarme de los componentes que tiene el pc antes de comprarlo, por costumbre nunca compro:

-Graficos ATI

-Wifi Broadcom

-Ethernet Broadcom

-Tochpad ALPS en el caso de laptop

-Tarjetas de sonido que no sean intel

-Webcam que no sean compatibles con UVC

-Laptops Acer que necesiten alguna variante ACPI extraña

Mi mejor experiencia ha sido con MoBos Gigabyte, Asus, EVGA e Intel, nunca tuve problemas para capturar los sensores o algun chipset extraño, y en laptops los hotkeys de Asus son soportados de serie

El lspci -k solo te sirve si has compilado el driver correcto (porque muestra cual modulo YA esta controlando el hardware) yo lo que hago generalmente es chequear en esta pagina http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

Es para D[/quote]ebian pero como te digo el kernel es el mismo, ahi con el resultado de lspci -n puedo saber que drivers necesito compilar para que todo funcione bien

----------

## fellsword

 *tuxtor wrote:*   

> Para serte sincero si una PC te da problemas con Gentoo es probable que te de problemas con cualquier otra distribucion porque el kernel es *casi* el mismo.
> 
> Lo que yo hago regularmente es fijarme de los componentes que tiene el pc antes de comprarlo, por costumbre nunca compro:
> 
> -Graficos ATI
> ...

 ebian pero como te digo el kernel es el mismo, ahi con el resultado de lspci -n puedo saber que drivers necesito compilar para que todo funcione bien[/quote]

mmmm Pues desde openSUSE use:

su

lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:0100 (rev 09)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

00:01.0 0604: 8086:0101 (rev 09)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

00:16.0 0780: 8086:1c3a (rev 04)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:1c2d (rev 05)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1c20 (rev 05)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:1c10 (rev b5)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:1c12 (rev b5)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:1c18 (rev b5)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:1c26 (rev 05)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:1c5c (rev 05)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:1c00 (rev 05)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:1c22 (rev 05)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

00:1f.5 0101: 8086:1c08 (rev 05)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

01:00.0 0300: 1002:6779                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

01:00.1 0403: 1002:aa98                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

03:00.0 0280: 168c:002b (rev 01)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

04:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 06)      

Actualmente uso en portable una Dell xps m1330, una hp y la de escritorio que es Dell.

En las 3 sin ningún problema de controladores.

Gracias por el consejo, lo tendré en mente cuando compre una pc nueva, Cuando compre la pc de escritorio dell, elegí primero una toshiba, http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/archlinux/5983164/Consulta-Instalar-Arch-Toshiba-S855D-S5253-Cerrado.html En este link muestro que no logre instalar ninguna distro de linux jajaja, en la tienda la cambie por la dell de escritorio  :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

----------

## Stolz

En los casi 10 años que llevo usando Gentoo solo recuerdo que se me haya "roto" por una actualización en tres ocasiones. Dos de ellas culpa mía por no leer los mensajes de emerge y otra vez por culpa de un bug en mdadm. Con roto me refiero a que la única forma de arreglar el sistema es mediante un LiveUSB y con sudor y sangre. Obviamente no estoy contando los fallos de hardware o las veces que yo mismo me lo he cargado por jugar con cosas que no debía o sin demasiado conocimiento.

Con la experiencia aprendes a minimizar los problemas de actualización inmediatamente después de la propia actualización (revdep-rebuild, emerge --depclean, lafilefixer, mantener los kernels anteriores, etc.).

Las únicas veces que me ha tocado reinstalar Gentoo ha sido cuando he cambiado a un ordenador nuevo con una arquitectura distinta del anterior. Para los fallos de hardware están los backups.

Palabras de alguien que ahora mismo usa Gentoo en más de 400 máquinas en producción.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## fellsword

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> En los casi 10 años que llevo usando Gentoo solo recuerdo que se me haya "roto" por una actualización en tres ocasiones. Dos de ellas culpa mía por no leer los mensajes de emerge y otra vez por culpa de un bug en mdadm. Con roto me refiero a que la única forma de arreglar el sistema es mediante un LiveUSB y con sudor y sangre. Obviamente no estoy contando los fallos de hardware o las veces que yo mismo me lo he cargado por jugar con cosas que no debía o sin demasiado conocimiento.
> 
> Con la experiencia aprendes a minimizar los problemas de actualización inmediatamente después de la propia actualización (revdep-rebuild, emerge --depclean, lafilefixer, mantener los kernels anteriores, etc.).
> 
> Las únicas veces que me ha tocado reinstalar Gentoo ha sido cuando he cambiado a un ordenador nuevo con una arquitectura distinta del anterior. Para los fallos de hardware están los backups.
> ...

 

Ohhhh, 400. Hermoso, Gracias.

Me estoy animando mas, en cambiar a Gentoo totalmente  :Very Happy: , en el tiempo que llevo, no se a roto para nada Gentoo, de echo solo lo reinstale, por que quería reafirmar mi instalación, para que no fuera de churro o pura suerte.

----------

## Luciernaga

Romperse por alguna actualización .... poooos sí ... contadas veces, mas bien los problemas surgen por los errores de uno mismo en "toquetear" lo que ya está funcionando bien o por cambiar algún "driver" ... lo que si puedo decir es que una vez el sistema está compilado e instalado en la máquina funciona de narices, eso sí frente a todo lo demás existente es mi favorita de laaaaaaargo ...

¡ah! por si te vale, la tengo instalada en las 6 máquinas que tengo en la red local, tanto como servidor o como cliente, que de haberlos ahilos ...

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## fellsword

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Romperse por alguna actualización .... poooos sí ... contadas veces, mas bien los problemas surgen por los errores de uno mismo en "toquetear" lo que ya está funcionando bien o por cambiar algún "driver" ... lo que si puedo decir es que una vez el sistema está compilado e instalado en la máquina funciona de narices, eso sí frente a todo lo demás existente es mi favorita de laaaaaaargo ...
> 
> ¡ah! por si te vale, la tengo instalada en las 6 máquinas que tengo en la red local, tanto como servidor o como cliente, que de haberlos ahilos ...
> 
> Saludetes 

 

Mmm por lo que veo, si puede llegar a romperse, pero son contadas las veces. Mas que nada no quiero caer en el caso de Arch, donde se rompe a cada rato, hace poco salio una actualización donde se rompe, pero tiene solución.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Yo lo he reinstalado igual por cambio de compu, lo acabo de hacer hace una semana. Ahorita lo rompo a veces por personalizar el kernel, pero en realidad nunca por una actualización siempre me mantengo en la rama stable y nada pasa, a nivel usuario es tan sólido como debian y más fácil de personalizar. 

Por arch nunca lo he usado, pero tengo amigos que hablan bien de él, nunca me han dicho que se arruine.

----------

## fellsword

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Yo lo he reinstalado igual por cambio de compu, lo acabo de hacer hace una semana. Ahorita lo rompo a veces por personalizar el kernel, pero en realidad nunca por una actualización siempre me mantengo en la rama stable y nada pasa, a nivel usuario es tan sólido como debian y más fácil de personalizar. 
> 
> Por arch nunca lo he usado, pero tengo amigos que hablan bien de él, nunca me han dicho que se arruine.

 

Bueno a experiencia propia, si, Arch si se rompe, hace poco salio una actualización que igual rompió con todo.

Por eso no la uso, lleve tiempo usando arch y por eso pregunto sobre, si se rompe Gentoo, siendo una rolling Release.

----------

## pelelademadera

diria q el 99% de las roturas de gentoo son por inexperiencia.

suele pasar estando en el arbol inestable (siempre quise salir de ~amd64, y manejar desde package.keywords pero por tiempo me manejo con ~amd64), cada tanto caes en algun update de glib o algo asi que no se puede downgradear y estas en problemas....

yo siempre me dejo 10gb libres, y tengo una imagen de mi / q actualizo muy pero muy de vez en cuando, pero cuando no tengo ganas de renegar, booteo un pen y cp -a me soluciona todo, siempre y cuando conserves el bzimage en el /boot o te acuerdes de copiarlo en el momento de el cp -a

si te manejas con cautela, en gral no se rompe nunca el sistema, puede que se te caiga kde o gnome, o las X, o algo, pero el sistema siempre funciona, es MUY raro q falle.

y en gral para solucionar eso esta facil...

yo siempre que actualizo chequeo que no me comente la linea:

rc_interactive="YES"

en /etc/rc.conf

con eso podes parar los servicios al booteo, si lo que falla es las X, el entorno, gdm o kdm o el que uses, o algo no relacionado al sistema paras el servicio, downgradeas o chequeas y listo

con el tiempo te das cuenta que el emerge --sync y el emerge -DuNav world es casi siempre innecesario.... y evitas problemas

si el sistema funciona, no te pongas a hacer  emerge -DuNav world si hace mucho que no lo haces y sin tiempo de chequear lo que vas a hacer, porque en gral los problemas estan cuando actualizas 150 paquetes juntos, sin mirar ni el mas minimo log de portage, ni que es lo que estas actualizando

----------

## esculapio

Desinstale python una vez y tuve que buscar un binario sino no habia forma de hacer nada, una actualizacion de baselayout solucionada con el livecd, y muchos kernel-panic. Tambien tuve problemas de fragmentacion y sectores perdidos por problemas de energia y discos que fallan. Tambien varios problemas en Xorg por drivers que precisaron arrancar en consola, pero son cosas que ya no suceden. Ultimamente no meto tanta mano al SO asi que tampoco tengo problemas.

----------

## fellsword

Gracias por responder a todos.

Por lo que veo, es muy buena esta distro, bueno llevo con ella como mmm 3 a 4 meses. La e reinstalado como 2 veces, mas que nada por aprender y una vez si metí la pata jaja.

Haciendo una comparación openSUSE con Gentoo, en openSUSE:

Tiene paquetes mas nuevos.

Instalar o no patches.

Igual que gentoo elegir, que versión de paquete usar o instalar.

Su versión Rolling Release (Tumbleweed) la veo mas sencilla.

En openSUSE instalar mis paquetes de uso común, en gentoo varios son testing. (esperaba que todos fueran stable)

Y en Gentoo:

Fluidez en el sistema.

Integración con el sistema. (Paquetes, temas, diseño).

Personalizar la instalación (USEs).

Menor consumo de Ram, CPUs.

Así es como lo veo, para un estudiante de Ingeniería en Sistemas, veo mas amigable openSUSE.

No se que opinión tienen, respecto a mi comparación.

Este es mi Gentoo, reciente.  :Very Happy: 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/114308963313729298837/albums/posts/5888778030315779746?pid=5888778030315779746&oid=114308963313729298837

En las imágenes también pueden ver mi escritorio openSUSE Tumbleweed  :Very Happy: 

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pelelademadera

lo q en suse es lo normal, en gentoo es testing, porque? es sencillo: gentoo es estable, no mete la pata con paquetes, cuando salen en la rama estable, esta 100% comprobado que funcionan y de 10, que no vas a tener ningun problema de nada.

la rama testing es la que usa arch, ubuntu, suse, o cualquier distro, que consideran estable, a lo que el desarrollador considera estable.

lo hard masked en gentoo serian las betas...

manejandote con ebuilds, overlays y desenmascarando lo que quieras, podes usar la version que gustes del paquete que gustes.

en definitiva, gentoo es una distro que lleva tiempo si queres todo el tiempo tenerla al dia, pero si no haces cosas como root sin saber lo que haces, o si no ignoras los mensajes, t diria que es casi imposible que la rompas, el resto de las distros suelen meter la pata con updates, gentoo en gral t notifica de posibles problemas

----------

## fellsword

No critico que Gentoo no sea estable, pero si es un relajo tratar de instalar, paquetes, como dices gentoo lleva tiempo mantenerla. 

Es lo que me encanta, poder editar al gusto con las USEs, portage te avisa que tienes que hacer, etc... Esta semana le e dedicado mucho tiempo a gentoo, por problemas que tengo en el:

## En el caso de mis aplicaciones diarias, de las cuales gentoo no e logrado instalar handbrake y lives (emerge -avDtq handbrake lives), por algo de cmake, emake, opencv. Llevo tiempo tratando de instalar estas 2 aplicaciones, se que hay alternativas, pero no es el punto.

## Tengo un problema con pulseaudio o kmix, no carga al principio a veces, tengo que cerrar sesión, o reiniciar la máquina para que entre, si no lo hago, varias aplicaciones no sirven.

En cambio con openSUSE es muy sencillo, estable e igual de potente, bueno sera que estoy acostumbrado a el.

Aun tengo instalado gentoo, y ya estoy listo para eliminarlo, por que me esta dando muchas vueltas la cabeza. Aun lo pienso, por que corre muy bien dentro del escritorio, se integra perfectamente, pero hay cosas que no me agradan:

La instalación de código fuente: En kde, se va a quemar mi pc jajajajaja.

En varios paquetes tenía que acudir a wikis, foros, preguntar en google +.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, creo que si openSUSE cubre mejor tus necesidades debes quedartelo. Yo creo que gentoo te muestra un poco mejor las tripas del sistema y a diferencia tuya lo considero mejor para los estudiantes de ingeniería, si cuando llevé sistemas operativos hubiera usado Gentoo y no Feodora seguro me hubiera ahorrado muchos inconvenientes. Lo mismo para programar, crear tus parches ver código real es importante para alguien que se dedicara a esto.

Por supuesto este tipo de sistema es para uso personal y lleva tiempo mantenerlo porque considera que es muy complicado que otro tenga un sistema con las mismas personalizaciones que el tuyo, para servidor siempre uso debian que es a mi parecer un poco más sólido que gentoo.

Dale una oportunidad a gentoo si quieres aprender cosas importantes sobre posix y programación arreglando tu mismo esos pequeños inconvenientes aprenderas muchisimo.

----------

## Arctic

Al principio lo rompí por manazas, pero siempre ha sido culpa mia   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## i92guboj

En la rama estable y siendo medianamente responsable (que no paranoico) es extremadamente difícil que Gentoo deje de funcionar. En el pasado se han dado algunas rupturas grandes (más de uno de acordará de expat) del ABI.

Si que se pueden dar rupturas ocasionales del ABI de alguna que otra aplicación (por ejemplo, si actualizas de una versión de icu a otra incompatible, chromium y {libre,open}office dejarán de funcionar hasta ser recompilados de nuevo. Pero eso es del todo inevitable. Al menos, en una distro fuente siempre tienes la posibilidad de arreglarlo. En una binaria te aguantes y esperas con tu aplicación rota hasta que salgan los paquetes actualizados.

Una norma de higiene general es usar siempre revdep-rebuild al terminar las actualizaciones, para ver si es necesario recompilar algo. Otra, usar emerge --ask --depclean para asegurarte de que nada que ya no se necesite permanece en el sistema.

Por lo demás, siempre que no hayas cosas sin sentido como sustituir tu glibc por una versión inferior no vas a tener problemas (e incluso en ese caso, también hay solución).

Como dicen arriba, la única razón de peso para reinstalar es cuando hay un cambio de arquitectura que imposibilite una migración.

----------

## fellsword

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En la rama estable y siendo medianamente responsable (que no paranoico) es extremadamente difícil que Gentoo deje de funcionar. En el pasado se han dado algunas rupturas grandes (más de uno de acordará de expat) del ABI.
> 
> Si que se pueden dar rupturas ocasionales del ABI de alguna que otra aplicación (por ejemplo, si actualizas de una versión de icu a otra incompatible, chromium y {libre,open}office dejarán de funcionar hasta ser recompilados de nuevo. Pero eso es del todo inevitable. Al menos, en una distro fuente siempre tienes la posibilidad de arreglarlo. En una binaria te aguantes y esperas con tu aplicación rota hasta que salgan los paquetes actualizados.
> 
> Una norma de higiene general es usar siempre revdep-rebuild al terminar las actualizaciones, para ver si es necesario recompilar algo. Otra, usar emerge --ask --depclean para asegurarte de que nada que ya no se necesite permanece en el sistema.
> ...

 

No digo que gentoo no sea estable, te digo que lo lleve usando como 4 meses, pero cosas como andar usando paquetes unmask, accpet_keywords, me llegaron a molestar un tiempo, aun así el sistema no pierde su estabilidad.

Lo que si me llego a molestar, es el lió que llegue a tener con varios paquetes, como handbrake, lives y aun no se si es el pulseaudio o kmix. Los primeros 2 paquetes, no logre instalarlos, por un mensaje de emake, cmake. 

En Pulseaudio o kmix tenia un problema al principio donde si reiniciaba la pc, siempre entraba al 50% del sonido, lo repare con "pulseaudio -D --system" creo jaja, por que le moví muchas cosas. 

El otro problema que tenia con pulseaudio o kmix, me percataba de un error en general, por que, si no lograba entrar el icono de volumen en "bandeja del sistema" no lograban funcionar varias aplicaciones. (No se si también sea por networkmanager, por que cuando entraba el sistema, mandaba un mensaje donde no podía entrar o algo así).

Bueno, estos problemas se pueden solucionar en foros, wikis, leer bien, etc... Pero consume tiempo gentoo, esa es la parte donde no me agrada.

Casi en cualquier Rolling Release, una actualización, pueda que mueva algo y necesites meter mano para que funcione. Esto de una manera te hace mas vago o con habilidad en cualquier sistema y me encanta. Solo que es mejor tener un sistema que al actualizar siendo rolling release, no se "rompa" o requiera meter mano al sistema, esto lo encontré en openSUSE tumbleweed  :Very Happy: .

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> No digo que gentoo no sea estable, te digo que lo lleve usando como 4 meses

 

Seguro que alguno tiene gentoo instalado desde antes de 2007 y no por eso no está actualizado y esto último es lo más notable de gentoo, lo de 2007 es por decir algo en mi caso tengo archivos de esa fecha

 *listado aleatorio wrote:*   

> drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root    4096 jun  8 19:44 dbus
> 
> drwx------  2 root    root    4096 sep 27  2011 DeviceKit-disks
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root    4096 sep 29  2011 DeviceKit-power
> ...

 no tienes más que echar un vistazo a las fechas.

----------

## JotaCE

Tengo algunos servidores que llevan años trabajando...... algunos muchos meses sin reiniciar.... al igual que nuestro maestro recuerdo aquella actualización expat que a muchos nos rompio el sistema, las soluciones rapidamente salieron y resolvimos nuestros problemas.

Saludos!

----------

## Stolz

Recuerdo alguna ocasión que recurriendo a esto he conseguido actualizar máquinas que llevaban tanto sin actualizar que el perfil o el eapi ya ni existían en Portage

----------

## edgar_uriel84

SE ME HA ROTO GENTO!!!!!

Así como se escucha, olvide recargar la batería y me fui, al reparar el sistema la carpeta usr ha desaparecido, por lo cual considero muerta mi actual instalación. Mi sistema de archivos es XFS y nunca se había muerto, varias veces he olvidado el equipo y nunca había pasado esto, toca reinstalar  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> SE ME HA ROTO GENTO!!!!!
> 
> Así como se escucha, olvide recargar la batería y me fui, al reparar el sistema la carpeta usr ha desaparecido, por lo cual considero muerta mi actual instalación. Mi sistema de archivos es XFS y nunca se había muerto, varias veces he olvidado el equipo y nunca había pasado esto, toca reinstalar 

  Ujummmmm no desaparece un directorio solo porque si, yo intentaria desde un livecd un e2fsck -C /dev/tu-disco-aqui y luego de eso un -D para optimizarlo seguro debe estar alli solo que corrupto.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

>  *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   SE ME HA ROTO GENTO!!!!!
> 
> Así como se escucha, olvide recargar la batería y me fui, al reparar el sistema la carpeta usr ha desaparecido, por lo cual considero muerta mi actual instalación. Mi sistema de archivos es XFS y nunca se había muerto, varias veces he olvidado el equipo y nunca había pasado esto, toca reinstalar   Ujummmmm no desaparece un directorio solo porque si, yo intentaria desde un livecd un e2fsck -C /dev/tu-disco-aqui y luego de eso un -D para optimizarlo seguro debe estar alli solo que corrupto.

 

Claro que estaba ahí la información, al reparar el sistema de archivos lo puso todo en la carpeta lost+found pero ya no conservo los nombres de los archivos, por lo que era dícil buscarlo, solo rescate algunos archivos de configuración y listo.

----------

## Mustela

Sí, se me rompió de dos formas:

1ª, lo grabé en un CD, se me cayó al suelo, lo chafé con la silla y se rompió   :Very Happy: 

2ª, Allá sobre el 2007, cuando empecé con esta maravillosa distribución, creí que por tenerlo en modo inestable (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64") iba a ser un poco mejor, ya que "parecía" que aún así se mantenía estable todo. Craso error, ya que al hacer una serie de actualizaciones del sistema, quedando algunas a medias, éste se fue a norris, con lo que terminé haciendo instalación limpia. Pero dentro de lo que cabe es fácil volver a tenerlo todo como estaba y funcionando de forma estable.

Saludos.

----------

## GregToo

SI consideras que es molesto editar las keywords para instalar algunos programas, quizás gentoo no sea la distro ideal para ti.

En mi caso particular tarde 2 semanas en tener completamente funcional un sistema desktop xfc4 con alsa, nvidia twinview  y un kernel optimizado

al 100%

y esto fue así porque me tome todo el tiempo del mundo para leer el manual de instalación escribiendo en un cuaderno de apuntes 

todos los pasos y definiciones que encontraba en la wiki de gentoo y de arch (que son las más utiles).

mi sistema es amd64 estable

y tengo algunos programas de la rama ~amd64 tales como krita, GIMP, firefox, dispacalGUI, etc etc...

también he instalados programas propietarios como Luxology MODO 701, houdini 12.5 y me va faltando mudbox 

(me dedico al diseño, pintura digital y clásica)

Siguiendo mis apuntes, puedo repetir la instalación en solo 30 minutos + el tiempo de compilación.

Ahora porque me tome todas estas "molestias" entre comillas bien Grandes...

Simplemente porque quiero saber como funcionan las cosas, además,estoy interesado en aprender a programar sobre todo en  PYTHON

que se usa en aplicaciones como BLENDER o MODO

El sistema se siente estable y cero problemas con el emerge --auvDN --with-Bdeps=y  el respectivo --depclean y finalmente si es necesario el revdep-rebuild

siempre y cuando prestes atención a lo que haces y a los mensajes que te da emerge sobre todo cuando mezclas ramas.

ahora si un programa te presenta problemas al emerger siempre puedes descargar el binario o el RPM,DEB e instalarlo en usr/local hasta

que puedas solucionar el problema.

chaulin....mi primer post despues de ser un usuario de gentoo durante 2 meses

----------

